# Unemployment benefit



## Gatekeeper (1 Aug 2011)

Hi, Can anyone let me know if you are 21 years of age and have worked for the last four years and are made unemployed  is your unemployment benefit 188 euro per wk  or at a reduced rate because of your age?  If at a reduced rate what is the rate? Many thanks.


----------



## beffers (1 Aug 2011)

Your age doesn't make a difference. Your personal circumstances do. Are you living alone? Are you living with a partner? Are they working? If so, how much do they earn? Do you have kids? Do you have savings in excess of 20,000...important for the means tested job seekers allowance, not so much for job seekers benefit.


----------



## gipimann (1 Aug 2011)

Jobseeker's Benefit isn't age-related, it's based on your PRSI contributions.   The full rate of payment is €188.   

Jobseeker's allowance is age-related and means-tested. There are rates for under 22, 22-24 and 25+.


----------



## Gatekeeper (1 Aug 2011)

*Unemployment Benefit.*

Thank you Gippiman and Beffers for your replies.  That answers my question.


----------



## Ildánach (2 Aug 2011)

Having worked for 4 years you should be able to get Jobseekers Benefit for 9 months.  The rate for Benefit is 188 (provided that your average earnings in 2009 were 300 per week or more) and does not depend on your age.

If you still haven't found work after this time, you can apply for Jobseekers Allowance.  There are lower rates for those under 25 who get Jobseekers Allowance, *but these lower rates do not apply* if you are moving on from Jobseekers Benefit to Jobseekers Allowance.  The full rate applies in these circumstances, although as stated above there is a means test that applies that can reduce your payment depending on your circumstances.


----------



## beffers (2 Aug 2011)

Contact your  local HSE office too. You may qualify for a medical card and renters allowance, if you are renting.


----------



## dewdrop (11 Sep 2011)

If a person decides to walk out on a job will they get JSB after 9 weeks ?


----------



## gipimann (11 Sep 2011)

A person who leaves work voluntarily without cause can be disqualified for up to 9 weeks.

After that, if they satisfy the criteria for Jobseeker's Benefit (sufficient PRSI contributions, available for and seeking work), then JSB can be paid.


----------

